# New Chronarch Problem



## cestratton9984 (Apr 21, 2009)

I bought my chronarch d in July and the line guide has started hanging up on the sides, the pinion gear also seems noisy while casting. What do I need to include in the box if I send it in?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

If it is already messing up, I would take it back to where you bought it. I have seen zero issues with line guide or worm gear on any of the newer reels. The pinion gear should not be an issue when casting, as it is disengaged. You can remove the spool and force a cone of paper towel into the center of the pinion gear. Turn the handle and this will clean anything out of the inside of the pinion gear. If the pinion gear is not fully disengaging, the pinion bearing may be corroded, and not allowing the gear to freely move. You would have to replace the bearing, if that is the case.

Mike


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The dealer may not exchange it because of the amount of time. You can take the reel to one of our warranty centers or send it directly to us along with this form:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gotta be sure to keep it well oiled....

I oil my Calais every couple times I go out.


----------



## cestratton9984 (Apr 21, 2009)

OK so I guess that it is not the pinion gear, but it is real "gritty" sounding during the cast


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why don't you send it in for repair? You can send it to one of our warranty centers or directly to us.


----------



## fishboy1977 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Robs Reel Repair*

Call me 713-705-1469 located in seabrook tx, business cards at Marburgers


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

cestratton9984 said:


> OK so I guess that it is not the pinion gear, but it is real "gritty" sounding during the cast


I have heard that when I get a little salt builup between the spool and the frame. I normally can just blow it out, but sometimes it requires taking the spool out and cleaning with a Qtip with Corrosion X.


----------



## fishboy1977 (Dec 19, 2005)

*How to fix*

If your line guide is hanging up you need to replace the paw and possible the worm gear. If the worm gear is worn on the end tracks replace it. The noise you are hearing could be a number of things. The new Chronarchs have AR-B bearings in them which are open face so bearings are exposed. You need to get a good spray solvent and spray them out. There are 3 bearings you need to pay attention to. 2 bearings the ends of the spool and 1 bearing that the pinion gear sets in. Once they are dry you only need 1 drop of oil on them. Next you need to get a couple of qtips and some alchohol. Clean both outer edges of the spool and shaft of the spool. Also clean the both seats on the reel where the spool comes in close contact with it. Now remove some of the cotton on the qtip, dip it in alchohol and clean the inside of the pinion gear where the shaft of the spool goes in to. Do not put any oil on the spool, spool shaft or inside the pinion gear. The tolerence on the new shimano reels are so tight that oil in the wrong place will inhibit your reel performance and casting distance. You need to service your reels about every 3-4 months depending on how much you fish. Having them professionaly cleand once a year is a must if you dont know how to do it your self. No sense in spending that much money on a reel and having it got to **** on you. Give me a call if you have any questions or need it professionaly cleaned. 713-705-1469


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

New chronarchs do not have unshielded bearings.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The easiest way to take care of this is to send it in. Since none of us have the reel in our hands it can make diagnosing the problem difficult.


----------



## fishboy1977 (Dec 19, 2005)

Regardless of the bearings, they need to be cleaned and its not rocket science. Only a hand full of things could be going on here. Just trying to lend a helping hand to a fellow 2cooler, with out having to wait for 4 -6 weeks to get his reel back.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our current turn around time is 1-2 weeks. 

fishboy1977-

I understand you are trying to help and you are trying to generate business for yourself. The way you are going about it is wrong. Guys like Dipsay, Matt K and Mike in Friendswood all contribute to this forum and have so since the beginning. They are not pluggng their business on every post that has something to do with reel repair/maintenance. So I ask that you lay off a little bit or try a different approach. 

How about a post introducing yourself and your business? Give us a little background. Maybe this will help get some business your way.


----------



## jrob11251983 (5 mo ago)

I have similar problem.. Got my chronarch about 5 months ago. I was in the middle of tournament and worm gear quit turning. It just clicks and worm gear won't turn


----------



## ramsesgerber (6 mo ago)

Only a hand full of things could be going on here. Just trying to lend a helping hand to a fellow 2cooler, with out having to wait for 4 -6 weeks to get his reel back.






Speed Test​


----------

